

Rules Engine or Event Collaboration - gutzofter
http://uglylispcode.wordpress.com/2009/01/09/rules-engine-or-event-collaboration/

======
gutzofter
There are still some outstanding questions. They comprise these list of items:

1\. Limit set of rules and events. 2\. Reduce cyclic triggering of rules and
events. 3\. Testing. 4\. Tools. 5\. Utilization of system as soon as possible.
6\. Abstraction.

